# New Vacheron Constantin Overseas 2016



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anybody know what would be the specifications of the 20 anniversary Overseas watch next year....


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Generally expecting a new (in house) movement in the next overseas, but have to wait for an announcement to find out the details


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks. I was offered a sweet deal over the existing model for a discount of over 30% with a wall clock as gift. I'm in dilemma whether I accept that or wait for a new watch in January. . What is your opinion sirs. .. Regards


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Bhakt said:


> Thanks. I was offered a sweet deal over the existing model for a discount of over 30% with a wall clock as gift. I'm in dilemma whether I accept that or wait for a new watch in January. . What is your opinion sirs. .. Regards


Sounds like a pretty nice deal, especially with the wall clock thrown in. I'll take the clock if you don't want it! :-d

As for the new model, if it's like most models announced at Basel or SIHH, it'll likely not be available until Fall, so your wait may be longer than expected.

Good luck with sorting it all out.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

By the way, I'm biased...


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

VC has put together a nice string of new watches so expectations are rising for the new overseas!


----------



## honestlygreedy (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's a quote from The Hour Lounge's Alex Ghobi in response to what was being changed (from back in March): the Overseas case but I don't think it will happen.... but there will be some nice surprises, even with the current Overseas

Has there been any news since? I'm pretty excited to see the changes


----------



## Shane94116 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bhakt said:


> Thanks. I was offered a sweet deal over the existing model for a discount of over 30% with a wall clock as gift. I'm in dilemma whether I accept that or wait for a new watch in January. . What is your opinion sirs. .. Regards


30% off from an AD with a bonus gift is pretty hefty for AP. I'd be hard pressed not to take the bait. Worst case scenario you see the new design and flip this one. buying at such a discounted price you'd probably be able to get most of what you paid back.


----------



## Palenkovich (Aug 22, 2013)

I spoke to a representative from VC a few weeks back during an event in Stockholm. As I understood between the lines the new Overseas is close to being announced. I was also told that if I liked the look of the current model (I´m interested in the chrono) I should move fast. This could of course have been a sales pitch, but who knows.. 
Now I´ve paid a deposit on a 49150, black dial. I got an amazing price, so like someone said above; if the new model attracts me enough, I´ll be able to flip the 49150 without even losing any money on the way..


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi. VC is sitting tight on their announcement on Overseas model. Much has come out as pre SIHH announcements from other brands and even from VC but nothing is heard about our interest... please update here if I missed something. Regards


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Alex Ghotbi posted a teaser pic of the new Overseas over at TheHourLounge


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

What the heck is this??


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

I remember Alex hinting that it would be "nice to have a quick strap change option" on the new Overseas but this gap in the bracelet doesn't look like anything having to do with that (completely unconfirmed) feature. They probably just laid out the bracelet for the picture without bothering to attach the two halves to each other. 

At least we know that the rumours of a new movement (in-house, likely and with a shiny gold rotor now) and a display back (bye-bye Faraday cage and "antimagnetic" on the back cover) are true. The case could potentially thinner as well. The overall case size is hard to judge by the picture but it doesn't appear to be much different dimensions-wise from the 2004 model. Well, whatever the news are - we'll know it all in just a few days...


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

BigSeikoFan said:


> What the heck is this??
> 
> View attachment 6602330


Probably the clasp not pushed shut


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope the case diameter is a bit smaller.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

hvgotcodes said:


> I hope the case diameter is a bit smaller.


Amen.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

I like the current Overseas size and to me the lugs shape and size are great- even on my thin wrists (6.75") the Watch looks perfect, better than the technically smaller Royal Oak 15400. I would prefer the dial to be slightly larger with a redesigned thinner bezel to give the watch a more expressive face.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Looks like the case will definitely be thinner, barely looks thicker than the bracelet. The half Maltese cross on the bracelet looks less accentuated which I find a little disappointing. I am guessing they toned down the bracelet to compliment a sleeker more Nautilus/15202 like design. The "missing link" we are seeing in that shot might be something along the lines of the Rolex adjustable half link.
in terms of the movement, presumably the in house expectation pertains to the chronograph? I am wondering if they will start with a time only and wait to do a chrono. That would mean they would 'save' their in house chrono movement for a redesigned traditionelle and charge a higher premium. We'll find out soon enough
Can't wait to see the reveal


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I agree. It looks to be under 40 mm size and under 9 mm thickness. I hope they retain the Maltese cross bezel. I'm excited to see further details.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Igor01 said:


> I like the current Overseas size and to me the lugs shape and size are great- even on my thin wrists (6.75") the Watch looks perfect, better than the technically smaller Royal Oak 15400. I would prefer the dial to be slightly larger with a redesigned thinner bezel to give the watch a more expressive face.


I have a 6 and 3/4 inch wrist too. It's a subjective call; for me I thought it was borderline too big. Especially when compared to how something like a 15202 looks on my wrist.

That said, I think the Overseas is a tremendous watch. That bracelet is something special. I hope they can keep the solid construction on the bracelet in the new iteration. Even with the border too-large size one might find its way into my collection at some point.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

Bhakt said:


> I agree. It looks to be under 40 mm size and under 9 mm thickness. I hope they retain the Maltese cross bezel. I'm excited to see further details.


It'll be very surprising if VC release a case size less than 40mm. I mean I would love to see 38.5 or 39 on the new gen but the high-end sports watch market is pretty well-established in the 40s; I agree with a commenter on the Purists who said that it would be commercially disastrous to offer less than 40mm on a high-end sports watch because BIGNESS/wrist presence sells. I definitely would keep an open mind if VC leave the lug-to-lug measurements unchanged. It's the WR and PR ratings that I hope VC can improve. The display caseback is a bad sign for WR rating.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Here is what has been revealed so far on VC's own forum:


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

From a VC source that I won't reveal and we'll find out soon how accurate:
A time only OS will be released
From what he knew (and as I suspected) no chronograph OS :-(
Apparently a world time Overseas...!
Another 1 maybe 2 complications, couldn't squeeze anymore info out

Some other VC tidbits:
No new variations on the Traditionnelle Small Seconds
A new guilloche dial Traditionnelle Automatic


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

A time only OS? Aw, man . . .


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> From a VC source that I won't reveal and we'll find out soon how accurate:
> A time only OS will be released
> From what he knew (and as I suspected) no chronograph OS :-(
> Apparently a world time Overseas...!
> ...


Any hints on case size?


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

From what I inferred from the conversation, definitely thinner but no smaller than 40mm.
Also because of the case back it won't be anti-magnetic. Not sure if water resistance improved

I also forgot to mention, apparently no new Traditionnelle chronograph, at least for the time being.

Sorry if brief, writing this from a car


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

IWCOwner said:


> It'll be very surprising if VC release a case size less than 40mm. I mean I would love to see 38.5 or 39 on the new gen but the high-end sports watch market is pretty well-established in the 40s; I agree with a commenter on the Purists who said that it would be commercially disastrous to offer less than 40mm on a high-end sports watch because BIGNESS/wrist presence sells. I definitely would keep an open mind if VC leave the lug-to-lug measurements unchanged. It's the WR and PR ratings that I hope VC can improve. The display caseback is a bad sign for WR rating.


They've already gone under 40mm with their newest halo piece, the Cornes de Vache chronograph at 38.5mm width but with great curved lugs. Back to the new OS, I think they can easily maintain the old model's 150m WR with a display back, and retain anti-magnetism with a new escapement.

PS, sorry for the double post of the teaser photo. Seems I was on hybrid view which blocks some posts. Now back to linear! _ Any comments on what appears to be an offset winding pinion with this new Geneva Seal caliber?_


----------



## fargo (Jul 22, 2014)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> A time only OS will be released


You mean no date and no seconds hand?

Also, it would be great to have a GMT option. Not sure if that's what your friend meant by world time though.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Okay, SIHH starts monday, the 18th. Not too long!


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

No, it's a full world time apparently akin to the Traditionnelle. I'm not sure if date is included but he referred to it as time only.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> No, it's a full world time apparently akin to the Traditionnelle. I'm not sure if date is included but he referred to it as time only.


The popularity of world timers is lost on me. I like dual time but not the crowded dials of world timers. The design of the GO Cosmopolite is the way I would go. And then world time on a true SS sports case?...doesn't make sense. Maybe VC sees a market opportunity with the recent world timer releases from JLC and Montblanc that are in the $10k range. Anyway like Spangles mentioned, all speculations can cease shortly.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

IWCOwner said:


> The popularity of world timers is lost on me...Maybe VC sees a market opportunity with the recent world timer releases from JLC and Montblanc that are in the $10k range.


A bit of a digression but VC was making World Timers since the 1930s, working with the inventor Louis Cottier. And IMHO Montblanc shamelessly copied VCs WT watch design from 2011. VC had a perpetual calendar in the OS line so another haute complication isn't beyond possibility.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

IWCOwner said:


> It'll be very surprising if VC release a case size less than 40mm. I mean I would love to see 38.5 or 39 on the new gen but the high-end sports watch market is pretty well-established in the 40s; I agree with a commenter on the Purists who said that it would be commercially disastrous to offer less than 40mm on a high-end sports watch because BIGNESS/wrist presence sells. I definitely would keep an open mind if VC leave the lug-to-lug measurements unchanged. It's the WR and PR ratings that I hope VC can improve. *The display caseback is a bad sign for WR rating.*


*

*how so? APs new diver has a display back and still 300m WR.....Omegas PO has a 600M WR with display back......


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

IWCOwner said:


> It'll be very surprising if VC release a case size less than 40mm. I mean I would love to see 38.5 or 39 on the new gen but the high-end sports watch market is pretty well-established in the 40s; I agree with a commenter on the Purists who said that it would be commercially disastrous to offer less than 40mm on a high-end sports watch because BIGNESS/wrist presence sells. I definitely would keep an open mind if VC leave the lug-to-lug measurements unchanged. * It's the WR and PR ratings that I hope VC can improve.* The display caseback is a bad sign for WR rating.


I don't disagree about the PR but does a non-diver really need more than 150m WR? Seems sufficient to me...


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

snakeeyes said:


> [/B][/U]how so? APs new diver has a display back and still 300m WR.....Omegas PO has a 600M WR with display back......


Very true. I have no doubt VC can design an Overseas with a display back that can handle 150m WR but perhaps that would make the watch too thick and out of line with VC's design sensibilities.

I, for one, would not want a thicker Overseas. One of its most attractive features is its relative thinness/sleekness in this world of chunky divers.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

BigSeikoFan said:


> I don't disagree about the PR but does a non-diver really need more than 150m WR? Seems sufficient to me...


Perhaps there's still a benefit to higher WR since dynamic water pressure when thrashing around in the water would surely exceed just the standard depth pressure values.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Perhaps there's still a benefit to higher WR since dynamic water pressure when thrashing around in the water would surely exceed just the standard depth pressure values.


dynamic water pressure is hogwash....a 100m and up rated watch can be used for swimming/thrashing in water without any issue whatsoever.......


----------



## Curio (Sep 3, 2014)

snakeeyes said:


> dynamic water pressure is hogwash....a 100m and up rated watch can be used for swimming/thrashing in water without any issue whatsoever.......


I don't know where this idea has come from but it's really caught on on WUS and drives me nuts.

If you're trashing around the water is moving over the watch and will actually exert a *lower* pressure than if you were static. It's called the Bernoulli effect and is used to keep planes airborne.

"_In fluid dynamics, Bernoulli's principle states that for an inviscid flow of a non-conducting fluid, an increase in the speed of the fluid occurs simultaneously with a decrease in pressure or a decrease in the fluid's potential energy._"


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

The Bernoulli effect manifests itself over the top surface of a wing which is designed to be smaller in area than the bottom surface to cause higher flow speed over the top surface since it has to cover a greater distance in the same amount of time. This creates the air pressure differential or "lift". But on the front edge of the wing as well as the bottom surface the air is compressed, not rarified.










As interesting as it sounds, however, I would argue that since watches are not aerodynamically shaped like a wing cross-section this phenomenon has nothing to do with the subject of dynamic water pressure. It's all very simple really - the surface that collides with water will experience localized high pressure as water is not a very compressible substance. It can actually feel like a brick wall which anyone who had the misfortune of landing in it flat on the stomach could testify to. There are only three factors at play here - the collision speed, the density of the liquid and the angle at which a surface of an object situates relative to the vector of the movement. There is a reason they use high pressure water to detonate IEDs and precision cut steel.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

Scary that we need such a technical response to something so obvious (i.e. a watch isn't a wing) but much appreciated nonetheless. I for one wouldn't thrash around in water with a 100m rated VC. All it takes is one tiny defect in a 50 cent gasket and bye bye watch. Which, btw, will not be fixed under warranty.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Solomente said:


> Which, btw, will not be fixed under warranty.


You have experience with having warranty service denied on a VC Overseas due to water damage? I'd like to hear more about that, and perhaps connect you with their Swiss head office to have this corrected.

As far as dynamic pressure goes, I'll quote directly from the ISO publication, ISO Focus, from April of 2013 in an article titled; Water-resistant watches, what does it really mean?

_Experiments have established that the pressure variation in surface water activities, such as swimming, jumping into the water and diving, never exceeds 1 bar. So a time piece marked "water-resistant 3 bars" can safely be submerged to a maximum depth of 30 metres and used for surface water activities, be it at the pool, at the beach, or when showering.
_


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Good to know, thanks Tick Talk!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Latest hint posted on Facebook, with a little exposure tweaking to reveal some dial details on the new Overseas chronograph. An interesting design change to the bezel, which now appears reduced to six tangs from the previous eight.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Do I see a blue dial or is just the exposure trickery? And what is that little subdial at 9 o'clock? Power reserve or part of a chrono complication? The case looks like it could be a little less chunky than the current one. Anyone has any thoughts?


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Igor01 said:


> Do I see a blue dial or is just the exposure trickery? And what is that little subdial at 9 o'clock? Power reserve or part of a chrono complication? The case looks like it could be a little less chunky than the current one. Anyone has any thoughts?


Seems most likely to be a chrono, given the large seconds hand pointing at 12 o'clock and, if you squint really hard, there's potentially a lower register and small hand in the 6 position.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

For what it's worth, this is the unaltered photo they posted:


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Chrono indeed.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Looks very much like a chrono. Well apologies, seems like the VC guy I spoke to had no idea at all! ?
it seems that they just refined the existing design to make it a bit sleeker. Looks great so far, I am considerably more interested in the final reveal now


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Well, got an email from VC today with a link to their site. Good news? There is a new chrono, with a new movement, 42.5mm, display back. Bad news? Slanted date window at 4:30. And the window is white even on the blue dial watch. Why?? Especially when you're designing a brand new movement. I really don't care for 4:30 date windows, but especially when they are oriented on a slant. They've made all three subdials the same size, which is nice, but that date window (IMO) destroys the beauty and symmetry of the watch.

I suppose the good news is that I have no desire to spend money on it. Maybe I'll look to get a good deal on the old model when the new one comes out.

There's also a three hand version. That one has the date window at 3:00. Go figure.

From the website:


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information mlcor. A bit disappointing that the diameter is even bigger and there is no stamped dial. As you said, the date window is awkward. I'll be interested to see what other versions are announced


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

There are only the chrono and automatic at this point, both with two dial variations - blue and silver. The auto looks too plain without the big shiny 12, 4, 6 and 9, although elongated hour markers look nice. Overall, the blue chrono on the bracelet is the best looking to my eyes, not a fan of the new patterned rubber strap. One thing I gotta say though - that decorated gold rotor is freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Alas, the size remains too large for my wrist. Clever use of concentric rings to disguise the size of the movement, as 40% of the width is outside of the subdials. And notice how the bezel sits on a raised flange, which gives an impression of thinness to the main case. 

The rubber strap shown with the time-only version is impressed with a repeating maltese cross design. No details of that caliber yet, may be a carry-over. I hope there will be Deep Stream versions to follow...


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi people, I am searching and searching on the VC site (including discussion sections) for this news and these pictures but am not finding anything...can you help?
Thanks
M


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

VC sent the link to pics and info to HourClub members only and asked not to cross-post.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

I see - thanks!


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

mlcor said:


> Well, got an email from VC today with a link to their site. Good news? There is a new chrono, with a new movement, 42.5mm, display back. Bad news? Slanted date window at 4:30. And the window is white even on the blue dial watch. Why?? Especially when you're designing a brand new movement. I really don't care for 4:30 date windows, but especially when they are oriented on a slant. They've made all three subdials the same size, which is nice, but that date window (IMO) destroys the beauty and symmetry of the watch.
> 
> I suppose the good news is that I have no desire to spend money on it. Maybe I'll look to get a good deal on the old model when the new one comes out.
> 
> There's also a three hand version. That one has the date window at 3:00. Go figure.


Ah that's too bad. thanks for the sneak peek. that chrono date window has got to be the work of a marketing feedback group where VC feels the pressure to add the date in the only place that fits on the movement because they're following the market. I couldn't imagine a true master watchmaker coming up with that inelegant solution.

i do like the case design.

still i'm more interested in the 3-hander because in my mind I'm looking for something that convinces me not to get the Nautilus. can someone post that picture if it's available on the VC site?


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Uggg too bad about the size. Not going to lie. I'm a bit disappointed. 

Are they going to release an updated version of the dualtime?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Here you go:









Both the three hand and the chrono also available in silver and gold versions.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

mlcor said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 6689178
> 
> ...


Just to confirm, that's 42.5 mm?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

hvgotcodes said:


> Just to confirm, that's 42.5 mm?


It just says the Overseas Chronograph is 42.5; it doesn't specifically call out width for the three hand version, so I can't say for sure. No way to tell from the pictures.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

The previous/current 2nd Generation OS chronograph and time-only shared the same case width of 42.0 mm so they've actually gone slightly bigger with the chrono!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Tick Talk said:


> The previous/current 2nd Generation OS chronograph and time-only shared the same case width of 42.0 mm so they've actually gone slightly bigger with the chrono!


Logic would then say they followed the same course here, and the three hander would also be 42.5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Date window on the chronograph looks appropriate (and traditional, as much as a date window can be traditional) to me for a 3-6-9 layout. As others have stated, the non-stamped dial isn't as interesting to me as the previous generation.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Tick Talk said:


> The previous/current 2nd Generation OS chronograph and time-only shared the same case width of 42.0 mm so they've actually gone slightly bigger with the chrono!


Previous gen is 42.5. So they've kept it the same.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

It will be interesting to see the specs on the new movement and see what it looks like through that display back. Unless it is awful impressive, I see little here to be excited about...


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

mpalmer said:


> It will be interesting to see the specs on the new movement and see what it looks like through that display back. Unless it is awful impressive, I see little here to be excited about...


Well put.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

mlcor said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 6689178
> 
> ...


thanks again! I really like the look of the new 3-hander. I wonder if the dial has gradients like a subtle sunburst which I have liked with other watches. I like that the words "Automatic/Antimag" are gone vs current gen. I like the shape of the hands, especially that they are correct lengths vs current gen. Hopefully that is not a trick of marketing photography. And I like all batons indicators instead of the dissonant 12-3-6-9 which I know some members like. Okay the new OS still has my interests. It's in the running with the Nautilus. Will look forward to the technical specs.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I see there is a description of the three hander in another news article. It is in fact smaller than the chrono, but I feel constrained not to say anything more since there's an admonition on that webpage not to disclose further information about it before January 18...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mlcor said:


> Well, got an email from VC today with a link to their site. Good news? There is a new chrono, with a new movement, 42.5mm, display back. Bad news? Slanted date window at 4:30. And the window is white even on the blue dial watch. Why?? Especially when you're designing a brand new movement. I really don't care for 4:30 date windows, but especially when they are oriented on a slant. They've made all three subdials the same size, which is nice, but that date window (IMO) destroys the beauty and symmetry of the watch.
> 
> I suppose the good news is that I have no desire to spend money on it. Maybe I'll look to get a good deal on the old model when the new one comes out.
> 
> ...


I'm not fond of chronos or date functions so I'd never own something like this even sans date but agree totally with the date function ruining the overall symmetry of the dial . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mlcor said:


> I see there is a description of the three hander in another news article. *It is in fact smaller than the chrono,* but I feel constrained not to say anything more since there's an admonition on that webpage not to disclose further information about it before January 18...


Oh, please please please make it 40 and not 42 . . . .


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

drhr said:


> Oh, please please please make it 40 and not 42 . . . .


+1 million
Or better yet, 39


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

mlcor said:


> Well, got an email from VC today with a link to their site. Good news? There is a new chrono, with a new movement, 42.5mm, display back. Bad news? Slanted date window at 4:30. And the window is white even on the blue dial watch. Why?? Especially when you're designing a brand new movement. I really don't care for 4:30 date windows, but especially when they are oriented on a slant. They've made all three subdials the same size, which is nice, but that date window (IMO) destroys the beauty and symmetry of the watch.
> 
> I suppose the good news is that I have no desire to spend money on it. Maybe I'll look to get a good deal on the old model when the new one comes out.
> 
> ...


i don't like.....very 'breitling' looking


----------



## fargo (Jul 22, 2014)

snakeeyes said:


> i don't like.....very 'breitling' looking


I found the 3-hander to be like Grand Seiko.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

hvgotcodes said:


> Previous gen is 42.5. So they've kept it the same.


Small point, but...









Same for the time-only. I'm going to miss the large date with my feeble eyesight.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

hmm, could have sworn it was 42.5, but it appears you are correct. Wonder where I got that idea...


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the picture of the 3 hander. Obviously theres no pleasing everyone but I'm not a fan of the double concentric rings. In general it seems to lack some character, I was hoping for a bit more design flair on the dial to compliment the bracelet. When you consider the direct competition, you need bring something pretty special to the table. I have been impressed with the design of VC's recent pieces: the Harmony chronograph, world time redesign and Cornes de Vache. This feels like a missed opportunity to me


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I prefer the older Chrono compared to this new one. I'll have to wait and see it before making my mind up for sure.

Might be some good deals on the previous gen.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Brisman said:


> I think I prefer the older Chrono compared to this new one. I'll have to wait and see it before making my mind up for sure.
> 
> Might be some good deals on the previous gen.


Exactly where I am.


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

mlcor said:


> Exactly where I am.


Me too, but for the dualtime.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

mlcor said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 6689178
> 
> ...


Looks promising, interested in case size & seeing one in person.


----------



## watchVT (Mar 17, 2013)

I think it's hideous tbh, ugh..


----------



## Schmoltz (Jun 15, 2015)

I am torn between the new and old. Does the new model have an open back and an in-house movement?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Schmoltz said:


> I am torn between the new and old. Does the new model have an open back and an in-house movement?


Yes and yes.


----------



## Schmoltz (Jun 15, 2015)

It is hard to tell if the blue is the same deep blue that first drew me to the watch. I think that will be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Schmoltz said:


> It is hard to tell if the blue is the same deep blue that first drew me to the watch. I think that will be the deciding factor for me.


It could be just the pictures, but the new blue looks to be a lighter shade to me. Also, the new one is not the laquered "wet paint" finish like the 2004 Overseas but a gentle starburst pattern.


----------



## Schmoltz (Jun 15, 2015)

Igor01 said:


> It could be just the pictures, but the new blue looks to be a lighter shade to me. Also, the new one is not the laquered "wet paint" finish like the 2004 Overseas but a gentle starburst pattern.


I think I prefer the current model because of the true blue face. A Rolex like starburst blue will be a step backwards. Bummer because what I really wanted was the current model with an open back and in-house movement.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Official info and low-rez pics of all the new watches are now posted over at TheHourLounge.

Overseas Ultra-Thin Perpetual Calendar gets my vote.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

Igor01 said:


> Official info and low-rez pics of all the new watches are now posted over at TheHourLounge.
> 
> Overseas Ultra-Thin Perpetual Calendar gets my vote.


I saw. The press release specs for the 3-hander makes it very attractive albeit not knowing the manufacturer's pricing. 41mm, 60-hr PR, 150m WR & antimagnetic, this bracelet/band easy changing system is a bonus. Can't wait to see live pics on wrists.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, that no date boutique only white gold model, at 40mm, is beautiful, as will be the price I suspect. Too bad (for me) the slightly larger (41) blue dialed model incorporates a date function, sigh . . .


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Igor01 said:


> Official info and low-rez pics of all the new watches are now posted over at TheHourLounge.
> 
> Overseas Ultra-Thin Perpetual Calendar gets my vote.


OOOO cool!. Looks like it's only the chrono that is 42.5. I wonder, for the white gold models, is the bracelet also white gold? Im not seeing anything on that.


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

The ultra-thin in white gold comes on a white gold bracelet. And if i am not mistaken the two straps are included too.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Oh, please please please make it 40 and not 42 . . . .


Can't wait to see the new blue 3-hander in person!


----------



## fargo (Jul 22, 2014)

The size of the 3-hander is an advantage and the new movements all look great. Also, they solved the case-back transparency without getting rid of anti-magnetic feature, which is a big plus. 

However, they killed one thing with this new model that I always loved about Overseas: The dial pattern. Especially on the white dial version, that was probably the one thing I loved the most. So, these new ones won't do it for me aesthetically, at least on the pictures. They seem to have a retro vibe on the dial, which I don't like. The bracelet still looks great just like on the old version, but the new rubber strap looks ugly. 

I think AP 15400 is still much more beautiful aesthetically than the new 3-hander Overseas.


----------



## schrop (Jan 25, 2010)

fargo said:


> However, they killed one thing with this new model that I always loved about Overseas: The dial pattern. Especially on the white dial version, that was probably the one thing I loved the most.


Agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Anyone know if the chrono or the three hander will come with a black dial. I will need to see them in the flesh of course, but I am thinking I like the looks of the previous chrono better. Might be some good deals in the future. Also what is usually the timeline for them to hit AD's? 3 -6 months or more?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

drhr said:


> Wow, that no date boutique only white gold model, at 40mm, is beautiful, as will be the price I suspect. Too bad (for me) the slightly larger (41) blue dialed model incorporates a date function, sigh . . .


I can't find this one. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

https://www.thehourclub.com/news/sihh-2016-overseas-ultra-thin-–-calibre-1120


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

No. There are no black dials this year. Normally it'll reach stores by September or October 2016.


----------



## Schmoltz (Jun 15, 2015)

Bhakt said:


> No. There are no black dials this year. Normally it'll reach stores by September or October 2016.


Wow....so long. I thought they would be available immediately. Any idea of the cost for the Chrono?


----------



## Igor01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Some live pics from TheHourLounge:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Schmoltz said:


> Wow....so long. I thought they would be available immediately. Any idea of the cost for the Chrono?


Sept/Oct if lucky, my experience is generally not readily available till into the following year . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link and pictures, all; not interested in non-second hand models, personally.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

Schmoltz said:


> Wow....so long. I thought they would be available immediately. Any idea of the cost for the Chrono?


Surprised VC have not released the Swiss/Euro price list. ALS and AP price lists for their SIHH pieces are readily available already. Maybe VC wants to build suspense for another day. From comments on Purists discussions, the chrono is 30k ChF and the 3-hander 20k ChF. Anyone else know better?


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Wondering the same as well, where will the 3 hander in SS come in price wise?


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

IWCOwner said:


> the chrono is 30k ChF


That is a pretty big premium for the new in-house chronograph


----------



## iim7v7im7 (Dec 19, 2008)

The luxury mechanical watch industry, like a huge ship makes product line-up decisions many years in advance. There has been a significant collapse in a number of markets that had been the drivers of growth. I suspect a roughly 30% price increase over the previous version of the chronograph in the face of a difficult market, will not be a successful strategy for Richemont. Every US dealer that I spoke to prior to leaving for SIHH was buying 2016 stock with great caution.


----------



## Beaunecrusher (Feb 10, 2014)

A complete failure. Not the watches are bad, but they are just blah, and far less interesting than the current models. New movements and sapphire backs do not make up for Vacheron's lack of vision and courage to do something innovative.


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

Not a fan of any of the new models. Wish they kept the guilloche dial. And the lack of the Arabic numerals makes the dial look really generic.

Good thing they kept the bracelet but I'm afraid that's not enough to make up for the other shortcomings...


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

Prefer the older model, i was expecting something much better from VC. I think we got less and have to pay more for an inhouse movement with sapphire caseback.


----------



## IWCOwner (Apr 29, 2015)

iim7v7im7 said:


> The luxury mechanical watch industry, like a huge ship makes product line-up decisions many years in advance. There has been a significant collapse in a number of markets that had been the drivers of growth. I suspect a roughly 30% price increase over the previous version of the chronograph in the face of a difficult market, will not be a successful strategy for Richemont. Every US dealer that I spoke to prior to leaving for SIHH was buying 2016 stock with great caution.


+1
I've been following all the different watch blogs/websites covering SIHH and almost no one is bringing up the economic realities of the watch industry today except for SJX and the mainstream media like NYT & CNN. It'll probably be the same at Baselworld. Everyone's favorite whipping boy Hodinkee has their new Live posting platform and it's like they're having the time of their lives in Geneva eating great food & hanging out/name-dropping with watch celebrities. I get it. They're projecting excitement. Most of these sites have no mission to cover the financial matters. They need the good graces of the manufacturers and don't want to lose their insider access. I love ALS & JLC & FPJ but the whole industry needs a massive correction on pricing and unfortunately they need to take more spectacular losses.

Anyway back to topic, still love the new Overseas 3-hander especially after seeing new live pictures on The Hour Lounge -- that blue dial is a beautiful deep dark azure in some angles.


----------



## Solomente (Feb 24, 2015)

I just saw the new VC Overseas on a youtube video from "thewatches.tv" and I have to admit, the blue 3 hander did look pretty good. Much better than it looked in the pictures, I thought. The blue chrono is still kind of a disaster with that date wheel though. But either way, I don't see the 3 hander as a $20K+ watch. There are so many beauties to be found in that price range. Hell you can buy a JLC perpetual for less.


----------



## Omjlc (Dec 19, 2011)

Finally found our the prices for the new Overseas line. US$19,900 for the 3 hander, US$28,900 for the steel chronograph and US$49,000 for the gold chronograph.


----------



## fargo (Jul 22, 2014)

Omjlc said:


> Finally found our the prices for the new Overseas line. US$19,900 for the 3 hander, US$28,900 for the steel chronograph and US$49,000 for the gold chronograph.


Wow! I don't think anyone will like your post, no offense  For the similar price, you can buy a much nicer Aquanaut, which holds its value firmly. Previous (much better looking) 3-hander Overseas is selling around $10K level on gray market. Good luck to VC on moving these at those prices in the midst of turbulent markets.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Omjlc said:


> Finally found our the prices for the new Overseas line. US$19,900 for the 3 hander, US$28,900 for the steel chronograph and US$49,000 for the gold chronograph.


Yikes.


----------



## hornsup84 (May 15, 2014)

Solomente said:


> I just saw the new VC Overseas on a youtube video from "thewatches.tv" and I have to admit, the blue 3 hander did look pretty good. Much better than it looked in the pictures, I thought. The blue chrono is still kind of a disaster with that date wheel though. But either way, I don't see the 3 hander as a $20K+ watch. There are so many beauties to be found in that price range. Hell you can buy a JLC perpetual for less.


Or if you want time only, a VC Patrimony Traditionelle Small Seconds (in gold, no less), if you want to stick with VC. Just seems like a severe disconnect.


----------



## Beaunecrusher (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking at the old design and the new one side by side is interesting:
https://monochrome-watches.com/vacheron-constantin-overseas-automatic-4500v-sihh2016/

I thought the new design was boring; I didn't realize that it is actually quite busy. The more I see it, the less I like it.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

Omjlc said:


> Finally found our the prices for the new Overseas line. US$19,900 for the 3 hander, US$28,900 for the steel chronograph and US$49,000 for the gold chronograph.


Well good luck to VC with that pricing. Clearly they want to position themselves at a similar price point to RO. Unfortunately they do not have a 40 year old iconic design to prop up the premium. Give it a year and I am guessing you'll see large grey market discounts


----------



## Rallyfan13 (Feb 23, 2013)

"Let them eat cake..."


----------



## jpohn (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll be the voice of dissent. I prefer the new version, at least the three-handed and the ultra-thin. Not as daring as the previous version, but VC's wheelhouse is the classic, conservative aesthetic. Now the Overseas is more in line with the dress watches.

The inclusion of a bracelet and two strap types makes the price more reasonable, if that's the case. Not a price I'd pay, mind you, but everyone in this segment is more or less equally out to lunch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hvgotcodes (Sep 27, 2012)

Beaunecrusher said:


> Looking at the old design and the new one side by side is interesting:
> https://monochrome-watches.com/vacheron-constantin-overseas-automatic-4500v-sihh2016/
> 
> I thought the new design was boring; I didn't realize that it is actually quite busy. The more I see it, the less I like it.


here are some more good photos

Vacheron Constantin Overseas 'Simple Date' Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch

I really like what I see in the ablogtowatch article.

20k, however, is absurd, even with the multiple bracelet/strap options.

I'm also a bit disappointed that they did not update the dual-time models. Such a cool set of complications....


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

Heres the link to thewatches.tv video/article Vacheron Constantin Presents The Revamped Overseas Collection at the 2016 SIHH | On TheWATCHES.tv.

I loved the guilloche dial on the previous white 3 hander. The new white/silver face 3 hander reminds me of the IWC Ingenieur with a different bezel. Of the new ones the ultra thin perpetual has the best aesthetics to my eye.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

TroutRunner said:


> Heres the link to thewatches.tv video/article Vacheron Constantin Presents The Revamped Overseas Collection at the 2016 SIHH | On TheWATCHES.tv.
> 
> I loved the guilloche dial on the previous white 3 hander. The new white/silver face 3 hander reminds me of the IWC Ingenuir with a different bezel. Of the new ones the ultra thin perpetual has the best aesthetics to my eye.


The silver face reminds me of the Rolex Datejust II


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

IGotId said:


> The silver face reminds me of the Rolex Datejust II


I feel it too. When I look at it I see the DJ, Aqua Terra and the Ingenieur.

I tried on the older white faced 3 hands with date over Christmas. It was fantastic, fit perfect and had that difference from everything else to make it special.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

In my opinion, the date position kills it for me. I like the new movement, clear back, and even the new bezel is nice -- although I would not state I like it more or less than the previous version. The big 12- position date was the major reason I purchased the VC Overseas Chrono.


----------



## 2muchtimeonmyhands (May 4, 2014)

TroutRunner said:


> Heres the link to thewatches.tv video/article Vacheron Constantin Presents The Revamped Overseas Collection at the 2016 SIHH | On TheWATCHES.tv.
> 
> I loved the guilloche dial on the previous white 3 hander. The new white/silver face 3 hander reminds me of the IWC Ingenieur with a different bezel. Of the new ones the ultra thin perpetual has the best aesthetics to my eye.


Same for me, the ultra-thin models are the only ones that vaguely appeal but at $55k for the time only I think VC are partaking of some non-prescription medication


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

2muchtimeonmyhands said:


> Same for me, the ultra-thin models are the only ones that vaguely appeal but at *$55k* for the time only I think VC are partaking of some non-prescription medication


??!! . . . oh well, another one comes off the list . . .


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anybody seen this? Laureato 2016, le futur des origines


----------



## harryst (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anybody seen this? (I can not help but think that companies are outsourcing their design to the same designer, these days) https://monochrome-watches.com/girard-perregaux-laureato-2016-ref-81000-pre-baselworld-2016/


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

harryst said:


> Has anybody seen this? Laureato 2016, le futur des origines


I did, damn beautiful watch, gorgeous blue dial, hopefully it's not as ridiculously priced like OP subject matter . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

harryst said:


> Has anybody seen this? (I can not help but think that companies are outsourcing their design to the same designer, these days) https://monochrome-watches.com/girard-perregaux-laureato-2016-ref-81000-pre-baselworld-2016/


Doesn't the original Laureato go back to 1975 or thereabouts? Regardless, I can see the homage-eness . . .


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

drhr said:


> I did, damn beautiful watch, gorgeous blue dial, hopefully it's not as ridiculously priced like OP subject matter . . .


I heard the price is about 15k USD.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't know but I read it's USD 19950...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

maikeru said:


> I heard the price is about 15k USD.


It could be worse I suppose but with any kind or discount and/or if/when used, not ridiculous, thx!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Bhakt said:


> I don't know but I read it's USD 19950...


That might be a stretch even with discount, if so only if/when used if any . . . I like the look of it though that's for sure . . .


----------



## njegos (Dec 7, 2013)

hey guys, which one do you prefer?










same size and movement, but the one on the right costs 3000$ more on chrono24.

go figure.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

all sellers being equal 3k less works for me. B&P included? AD warranty? I've read a VC servicing is very expensive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S (Apr 29, 2013)

njegos said:


> hey guys, which one do you prefer?
> 
> same size and movement, but the one on the right costs 3000$ more on chrono24.
> 
> go figure.


Go figure what exactly?
Hang on, breaking news just coming in&#8230;'*Same items being sold at different prices, shocker!*'

"We'll have more on this story as it develops, but for now, it's back to Alice, in the studio."
"Alice? Who the f..."


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

PJ S said:


> njegos said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, which one do you prefer?
> ...


2 good :joy:


----------



## dwong (Feb 20, 2012)

I couldn't afford the new overseas chronograph so I ended up with this instead.


----------



## KS1144 (Jan 20, 2016)

VC Overseas Chrono will be my grail.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

dwong said:


> I couldn't afford the new overseas chronograph so I ended up with this instead.


I much prefer the design of the old chronograph to the new, but I also much prefer the design of the new three hander (which I bought) to the old three hander.


----------



## dwong (Feb 20, 2012)

mlcor said:


> I much prefer the design of the old chronograph to the new, but I also much prefer the design of the new three hander (which I bought) to the old three hander.


i totally agree with you on both overseas models. The new overseas has definitely improved on the bracelet and strap mechanisms along with a new IH movement but it's up to people to see if it's worth the extra money.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

dwong said:


> i totally agree with you on both overseas models. The new overseas has definitely improved on the bracelet and strap mechanisms along with a new IH movement but it's up to people to see if it's worth the extra money.


Definitely a lot of money; however, as I mentioned in my review thread, substantial discounts off list were available (at least for the three hander), even at an AD. I suspect VC may have realized belatedly that they have priced these too high. Or at least their AD'S have realized it...


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

My new VC has just rec'd new shoes(ie the leather strap that came w/ the watch) and it is spectacular. I had to get the dealer's jeweler to fit the buckle hardware to it. I tried mightily (twice) and could not get it to "fit". They fixed it for me and WOW , I really like it.

The metal bracelet is cool , too.


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

My new VC has just rec'd new shoes(ie the leather strap that came w/ the watch) and it is spectacular. I had to get the dealer's jeweler to fit the buckle hardware to it. I tried mightily (twice) and could not get it to "fit". They fixed it for me and WOW , I really like it.

The metal bracelet is cool , too.


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

Perazzi-man said:


> My new VC has just rec'd new shoes(ie the leather strap that came w/ the watch) and it is spectacular. I had to get the dealer's jeweler to fit the buckle hardware to it. I tried mightily (twice) and could not get it to "fit". They fixed it for me and WOW , I really like it.
> 
> The metal bracelet is cool , too.


This post is worthless without pictures ;-)


----------

